# What are some jobs that pay up to 20 an hr starting?



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

>Jobs that require just a certification (tired of school don't want to go through the mental strain of a degree)

> No blue collar jobs like Hvac ( I don't want to work with my hands much)

The only jobs I can think of are :

*Lpn (its only a year program-- youre basically a nurse but it's very stressful. When my mom told me at one point in the job Id possibly have to put my hand up a constipated patient's *** and pull **** out.. I decided right then the gloves nor money is long enough for that type of job)

* Payroll (This is good but I worry about screwing up people's money)

* Sterile Processing Tech (Im heavily thinking about this-- however I heard people say with this job youre basically a glorified dishwasher) but it pays up to 17 though..

Any other jobs you guys can throw in ?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Pizza delivery if you know how to get tips. Not a pride worthy job though.

Other jobs that come to mind

Shipping/receiving clerk

Truck driving and product delivery 

Technician jobs like replacing car windows or whatever else there's a demand for. 

Medical billing

Police or tow truck dispatcher


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

Food and or liquor demos- sampling to people at stores- there may be a Facebook group local to you where jobs are posted - try Brand Ambassadors of *your town*

You’d need a food handlers card and/or alcohol servers permit- both can be obtained online in 1 hour or less for less than 50 bucks.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Reverie101 said:


> >Jobs that require just a certification (tired of school don't want to go through the mental strain of a degree)
> 
> > No blue collar jobs like Hvac ( I don't want to work with my hands much)
> 
> ...


What about a receptionist job? Not sure if this is what payroll means. A good friend of mine did reception work for a while - she actually worked at a private psych clinic I used to go to all the time. She was very anxious at first and actually did mess up the payments a lot at first , but eventually got better at it.

She left though - not sure what happened.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Pizza delivery if you know how to get tips. Not a pride worthy job though.
> 
> Other jobs that come to mind
> 
> ...


Thank You ! Ive been a bit wary about medical billing because I heard some people couldn't find jobs in that field ... but thanks for the other options !


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

harrison said:


> What about a receptionist job? Not sure if this is what payroll means. A good friend of mine did reception work for a while - she actually worked at a private psych clinic I used to go to all the time. She was very anxious at first and actually did mess up the payments a lot at first , but eventually got better at it.
> 
> She left though - not sure what happened.


No youre fine. payroll is just making sure everyone's wages are accurate. As for receptionist, I have major phone anxiety but I know if I keep at it i'll probably fare well like your friend whom i hope is doing okay.

Thanks for the advice/suggestion !


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

What are you trained to do? (was reading your other posts).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lyssia said:


> Food and or liquor demos- sampling to people at stores- there may be a Facebook group local to you where jobs are posted - try Brand Ambassadors of *your town*
> 
> You'd need a food handlers card and/or alcohol servers permit- both can be obtained online in 1 hour or less for less than 50 bucks.


 Why do you need a permit to serve alcohol if you don't need one to drink it? :lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Reverie101 said:


> No youre fine. payroll is just making sure everyone's wages are accurate. As for receptionist, I have major phone anxiety but I know if I keep at it i'll probably fare well like your friend whom i hope is doing okay.
> 
> Thanks for the advice/suggestion !


I can tell you a story about her. (a lot actually but just this one for now) I didn't realise her anxiety was as bad as it was but when she first started that job she actually had to stop her car to be physically sick on the way there. But she went and did it and gradually got okay at it. She reminded me of that when I told her I was anxious a few times. I found that very impressive.

I'm not sure if I could do that tbh.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I think im going to bend a bit. I see certificates for medical coding, data entry and Payroll specialists that pay well ..so i may give one of these a try. I love that its fully online 🙂


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

harrison said:


> Reverie101 said:
> 
> 
> > No youre fine. payroll is just making sure everyone's wages are accurate. As for receptionist, I have major phone anxiety but I know if I keep at it i'll probably fare well like your friend whom i hope is doing okay.
> ...


Aw shes awesome for powering through. Its not easy eith anxiety but its not impossible either.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hard to get a job that pays that well without education, I could use $20 an hr though I'm right with you.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I think being a mail carrier for the postal service starts at 21 an hour.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do you need a permit to serve alcohol if you don't need one to drink it? :lol


Its training in who you can serve, when & where you can serve, how to handle people you have to cut off, & what the punishments for violation of these rules are. You can literally put a company out of business, be fined and jailed for breaking those rules and if you caused a business to be shut down for violations they can sue you as well


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with others that it’s a bit tough to find jobs that will pay that without some kinds of certifications that aren’t labour intensive


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Surrogate mother
Clinical test subject 
High end prostitute
High altitude window washer


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Hard to get a job that pays that well without education, I could use $20 an hr though I'm right with you.


Yeah it is hard which is why I'm looking for jobs with minimal education because Im honestly tired of school.

Payroll specialist pays well-- however most employers look for bachelors.

Lpn pays 19-20 but I can't groom or wash naked people

Central sterile processing seems pretty decent.. pay is like 17 and up Im sure


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

veron said:


> Surrogate mother
> Clinical test subject
> High end prostitute
> High altitude window washer


Lol. Id like to keep my dignity while working lol


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I agree with others that it's a bit tough to find jobs that will pay that without some kinds of certifications that aren't labour intensive


Possibly. Idk -- If dental assisting doesn't stick Im gonna probably do a payroll certificate and then get an actual degree like sonography or something .


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Don said:


> I think being a mail carrier for the postal service starts at 21 an hour.


Hmm.. i'll look into that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reverie101 said:


> Yeah it is hard which is why I'm looking for jobs with minimal education because Im honestly tired of school.
> 
> Payroll specialist pays well-- however most employers look for bachelors.
> 
> ...


Never heard of payroll job, hmm.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Truck Driving is a great job for people with Social Anxiety. Don't have to really talk to anyone your on the road all by yourself.

Nursing is a great field as well but its the opposite of Truck Driving in that you have to deal with people all the time. Good pay and you can get a job anywhere in Nursing


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

chrisinmd said:


> Truck Driving is a great job for people with Social Anxiety. Don't have to really talk to anyone your on the road all by yourself.
> 
> Nursing is a great field as well but its the opposite of Truck Driving in that you have to deal with people all the time. Good pay and you can get a job anywhere in Nursing


You have to have a strong stomach for nursing. Youll be washing and bathing people. Grooming them everywhere ( genitals) cleaning them if they shxt on themselves and..yeah its alot.

Trucking is nice youre just out alot and rarely home.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Reverie101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it is hard which is why I'm looking for jobs with minimal education because Im honestly tired of school.
> ...


Yup it pays well if you have a bachelors. Have to be good with your math. I think its tied into accounting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reverie101 said:


> Yup it pays well if you have a bachelors. Have to be good with your math. I think its tied into accounting.


Interesting thanks


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

You could become a lead or supervisor but that's not something someone with social anxiety can do.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

The workforce is supply, demand, and barriers to entry.

So, wanting high pay, low skill, and jobs that aren't a hardship aren't easy to find since many would go that route and ultimately reduce wages.


Find a government job. Nothing in the government works like the real world.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Second a government job with the caveat that you won't be making $20/hr without at least a master's and/or specialized skills. Low-skill and low stress might net you a clerical position, but pay will be slightly above minimum wage. Also you could end up working the front desk at the food stamp building, which will not be low stress.


----------



## DanielKant (Aug 24, 2019)

Being an online service provider or freelancer. You don't have to visit your workplace once in your life.


----------



## planteater (Sep 18, 2019)

You could work in a lab as a tech.

-Medical Lab Technician - they analyze human excretions (requires an associate's)
-Optical Lab Technician - they make lenses for prescription eyeglasses(trained on the job)
-Dental Lab Technician - they produce dentures(some places seek those who need training, others require experience)


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

If you want a desk job, maybe give customs compliance a look. There's a bunch of new trade deals and policies, proliferation in ecommerce and global shipping, etc and the average importer/exporter has fairly vague in-house expertise in this. 

It gets very complex and better paying jobs (consulting) require 5+ years of experience and a couple certifications. Early career positions rarely have requirements beyond being current with industry knowledge and trends - At that skill level, average pay is like $40-45k per year. 

Downsides is there is no real medium to this job. You're either a senior specialist or you aren't, and the salaries are just as polar - you're making 40k or you're making 80k. There's no real in between from what I've seen. 

It's also pretty boring, and you should prepare to read a lot, even if you don't necessarily need to formally train for it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Reverie101 said:


> Thank You ! Ive been a bit wary about medical billing because I heard some people couldn't find jobs in that field ... but thanks for the other options !


Medical billing won't get you $20 but medical coding will. And yea, it's tough finding a job if you're new but that's with most fields.

I don't know how much dental techs make in your area but in Southern CA they make $30+.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

nubly said:


> Medical billing won't get you $20 but medical coding will. And yea, it's tough finding a job if you're new but that's with most fields.
> 
> I don't know how much dental techs make in your area but in Southern CA they make $30+.


Its a toss up. Some girls in my classes found jobs one girl found one making 20 an hour another found a job only making 10. Which is why i choose to increase my skill and go through the orthodotics program which can start you off at 13-15 but with experience you can go up to and reach 25 an hour.

My ortho program ends next saturday so i have lotsa studying to do.

but dentists/dental asistants/ortho assistants cane make anywhere from 10-25 an hour.

However I want to go in making 20 to 30 so after this Ortho program Ill work as a dentist for a bit and if I like it i'll do hygeine or something else.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

It's retail, but PetSmart managers make decent money. I was hired at $18 an hour as a Custoner Engagement manager. I've got promoted twice (SOMEHOW) and I'm up to 26 now. Corporate companies can be a headache, but my team is amazing. Longest job I've kept. Over three years now.


----------

